# What, no New Year thread?



## Marauder06 (Jan 1, 2017)

No thread full of resolutions that we don't really mean to keep, or mourning celebrities we never even knew?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good thing a forward thinking officer like you started one first.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2017)

Watching thru the video, I was actually surprised by some of the names.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 1, 2017)

After last night, quit drinking. Fuck my head hurts.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2017)

New year, same as the old year.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 2, 2017)

Fuck it...

M.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy New Year guys.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 2, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> After last night, quit drinking. Fuck my head hurts.



Improper training.  Don't blame it on the alcohol, blame it on your liver fitness level....

I can write you up a training plan if you need.....


Happy New Year everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2017)

I was kind of hoping for a motivational New Year post, like the "person formally known as Freefalling" used to post on Mondays.  Ah well, I guess when you become an amoral war profiteer you don't have times for things like that anymore.  @AWP


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2017)

New Years Eve. Amateur Night.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 2, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Improper training.  Don't blame it on the alcohol, blame it on your liver fitness level....
> 
> I can write you up a training plan if you need.....
> 
> ...



It wasn't the crazy amount of alcohol  (12 beers, bottle wild turkey, and some moonshine shit that taste awesome). It was the fall I took when I stumbled over the end table and went head first backwards into the wall. Knocked myself out cold at about 11:30 pm, pretty much ruined the night as my wife and to doctor me and watch over me for the next couple hours (guess she was afraid I'd die or some shit). Anyway, yeah I've been kicking my own ass lately when I get drunk,  so I'm quiting getting drunk before I really fuck myself up.

I always knew there would be a day I'd have to grow up and act my age, I guess that time has come. I've had a shit load of good times getting blasted drunk with friends, been in awesome fights, done some of the stupidest dares, have some of the greatest stories. Although it's been fun, I've got kid's that I don't want to see me like that. I also need to stop acting like I'm 18 and bounce back from shit like I use to.

Anyway, my new year resolution is to stop getting drunk. Not stop drinking, because I will always be found at a barbecue with a cold beer in my hand. Just going to do like the old people now and pace myself and not get shit faced.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 2, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> New Years Eve. Amateur Night.



NOT SAFE FOR WORK OR KIDS:








Drunk and fireworks. My local, I was on another job, mutual aid MICU caught this job. I was busy with a drunk that was covered in shit, piss and puke.

M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> It wasn't the crazy amount of alcohol  (12 beers, bottle wild turkey, and some moonshine shit that taste awesome). It was the fall I took when I stumbled over the end table and went head first backwards into the wall. Knocked myself out cold at about 11:30 pm, pretty much ruined the night as my wife and to doctor me and watch over me for the next couple hours (guess she was afraid I'd die or some shit). Anyway, yeah I've been kicking my own ass lately when I get drunk,  so I'm quiting getting drunk before I really fuck myself up.
> 
> I always knew there would be a day I'd have to grow up and act my age, I guess that time has come. I've had a shit load of good times getting blasted drunk with friends, been in awesome fights, done some of the stupidest dares, have some of the greatest stories. Although it's been fun, I've got kid's that I don't want to see me like that. I also need to stop acting like I'm 18 and bounce back from shit like I use to.
> 
> ...



good to hear this, brother.  (the quitting heavy drinking part, not the "you getting hurt" part)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 2, 2017)

Muppet said:


> NOT SAFE FOR WORK OR KIDS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch.  Reminds me of that pic of the guy who used a .50 cal round as a hammer.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 2, 2017)

Muppet said:


> NOT SAFE FOR WORK OR KIDS:
> 
> Drunk and fireworks. My local, I was on another job, mutual aid MICU caught this job. I was busy with a drunk that was covered in shit, piss and puke.
> 
> M.



Now that there...is going to leave a mark. People just don't get it...firecrackers are "little bombs."


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ... Just going to do like the old people now and pace myself and not get shit faced...



Son...it ain't about falling down in a puddle of your own puke. It's about finding--_and maintaining_-The Righteous Buzz. It takes practice.


----------



## AWP (Jan 2, 2017)

Muppet said:


> Drunk and fireworks. My local, I was on another job, mutual aid MICU caught this job.



Pfffttt. Amateur hour in PA, just like their football.

Claws out for Harambe,
Jason Pierre-Paul



Marauder06 said:


> I was kind of hoping for a motivational New Year post, like the "person formally known as Freefalling" used to post on Mondays.  Ah well, I guess when you become an amoral war profiteer you don't have times for things like that anymore.  @AWP




YOU KNOW WHAT I DON’T HAVE TIME FOR?!?!?!? WEAK-ASS POSTS LIKE THIS AND WHAT MONDAY POSTS BECAME!!!!!! GO OUT ON TOP OR ON YOUR OWN TERMS!!!!! BURN OUT THAN FADE AWAY!!!!!!!!!! YOU WANT TO THROW DOWN AND MAKE A RUN AT ME?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!11!!!! YOU WANT TO BE THE MAN, YOU GOTTA’ BEAT THE MAN AND SON, YOU WILL ALWAYS, AND I DO MEAN ALWAYS BE SECOND PLACE TO ME!!!!!! I AM THE ALPHA, THE OMEGA, LUKE, I AM YOUR FATHER, AND DON’T YOU EVER RAISE YOUR VOICE AGAINST ME!!!!!!!!!!

2017, WHAT CAN WE SAY ABOUT IT?!?!?!?!? NOT FUCKING MUCH CONSIDERING IT ISN’T A DAY OLD, BUT AT LEAST IT ISN’T 2016!!!!!!!! 2016 WENT HARD IN THE PAINT LIKE YOUR MOM STRUGGLING FOR RENT MONEY!!!!!!!!! 2016 CAN EAT A DICK, JUST LIKE YOUR MOM!!!!!!!! I HATE IT BUT I RESPECT IT BECAUSE IT HANDLED BUSINESS!!!!! A SHITTY BUSINESS TO BE SURE, BUT IT BROUGHT ITS A-GAME!!!!!!!! MORE DEATHS THAN A SEASON OF GAME OF THRONES, THE MOST BULLSHIT ELECTION IN US HISTORY, HARAMBE, TRUMP AND HILLARY (THAT WAS SO JACKED IT NEEDED A SECOND MENTION), THE SHAMBLING CORPSE OF PEYTON MANNING SHILLING CHEAP-ASS HORSE PISS HE CALLS BEER, AND THE RETURN OF THE SHADOWSPEAR ELECTIONS?!!!!!????????????????? FUCK 2016!!!!! WOE AND MISERY BE THY NAME!!!!!!

SO GO OUT THERE IN 2017 AND FACE FUCK ITS SOUL!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO GUNNY HARTMAN IN THE SQUAD BAY AND MOTIVATE US ALL!!!!!!!!!!! BE SAFE, BE DEADLY, BE A HUMAN GODDAMN BEING FOR ONCE, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY MAKE 2017 YOUR BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!

OR WISH FOR A METEOR IF SHIT DOESN’T IMPROVE!!!!!!!!! ONE OF US HAS GOTS TO HAVE SOME RELIEF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dame (Jan 2, 2017)

AWP said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I DON’T HAVE TIME FOR?!?!?!? WEAK-ASS POSTS LIKE THIS AND WHAT MONDAY POSTS BECAME!!!!!! GO OUT ON TOP OR ON YOUR OWN TERMS!!!!! BURN OUT THAN FADE AWAY!!!!!!!!!! YOU WANT TO THROW DOWN AND MAKE A RUN AT ME?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!11!!!! YOU WANT TO BE THE MAN, YOU GOTTA’ BEAT THE MAN AND SON, YOU WILL ALWAYS, AND I DO MEAN ALWAYS BE SECOND PLACE TO ME!!!!!! I AM THE ALPHA, THE OMEGA, LUKE, I AM YOUR FATHER, AND DON’T YOU EVER RAISE YOUR VOICE AGAINST ME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2017, WHAT CAN WE SAY ABOUT IT?!?!?!?!? NOT FUCKING MUCH CONSIDERING IT ISN’T A DAY OLD, BUT AT LEAST IT ISN’T 2016!!!!!!!! 2016 WENT HARD IN THE PAINT LIKE YOUR MOM STRUGGLING FOR RENT MONEY!!!!!!!!! 2016 CAN EAT A DICK, JUST LIKE YOUR MOM!!!!!!!! I HATE IT BUT I RESPECT IT BECAUSE IT HANDLED BUSINESS!!!!! A SHITTY BUSINESS TO BE SURE, BUT IT BROUGHT ITS A-GAME!!!!!!!! MORE DEATHS THAN A SEASON OF GAME OF THRONES, THE MOST BULLSHIT ELECTION IN US HISTORY, HARAMBE, TRUMP AND HILLARY (THAT WAS SO JACKED IT NEEDED A SECOND MENTION), THE SHAMBLING CORPSE OF PEYTON MANNING SHILLING CHEAP-ASS HORSE PISS HE CALLS BEER, AND THE RETURN OF THE SHADOWSPEAR ELECTIONS?!!!!!????????????????? FUCK 2016!!!!! WOE AND MISERY BE THY NAME!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Feel better now?


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 2, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Son...it ain't about falling down in a puddle of your own puke. It's about finding--_and maintaining_-The Righteous Buzz. It takes practice.



"Righteous Buzz" I'm stealing that term.  I've done that for years and have no problem with telling people to fuck off if I'm in it and they want to push me out the wrong way (shots?  no, I'm good, I'm right where I want to be...).  It works well.


----------



## CDG (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 3, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> "Righteous Buzz" I'm stealing that term.  I've done that for years and have no problem with telling people to fuck off if I'm in it and they want to push me out the wrong way (shots?  no, I'm good, I'm right where I want to be...).  It works well.



I was in a bar, had a beer in front of me and a shot of Johnny Walker Black. Some kid walks by and says "hey, man, aren't you gonna chug that shot?" I said, "No, I'm not gonna chug it." He says, "Dude, it's a shooter." I said, "It's sipping whiskey, son. You sip it because you want to taste it." The kid walked away shaking his head. He didn't get it.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 3, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> I was in a bar, had a beer in front of me and a shot of Johnny Walker Black. Some kid walks by and says "hey, man, aren't you gonna chug that shot?" I said, "No, I'm not gonna chug it." He says, "Dude, it's a shooter." I said, "It's sipping whiskey, son. You sip it because you want to taste it." The kid walked away shaking his head. He didn't get it.



It's because he only drinks to get drunk.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 3, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> I was in a bar, had a beer in front of me and a shot of Johnny Walker Black. Some kid walks by and says "hey, man, aren't you gonna chug that shot?" I said, "No, I'm not gonna chug it." He says, "Dude, it's a shooter." I said, "It's sipping whiskey, son. You sip it because you want to taste it." The kid walked away shaking his head. He didn't get it.



Can't teach these young fucks these days. The day of the gentleman is over. He prolly identifies as "binary"....

M.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 3, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> I was in a bar, had a beer in front of me and a shot of Johnny Walker Black. Some kid walks by and says "hey, man, aren't you gonna chug that shot?" I said, "No, I'm not gonna chug it." He says, "Dude, it's a shooter." I said, "It's sipping whiskey, son. You sip it because you want to taste it." The kid walked away shaking his head. He didn't get it.



Ah...youth...it's wasted on the young! 

If only we knew then what we know now!:-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> I was in a bar, had a beer in front of me and a shot of Johnny Walker Black. Some kid walks by and says "hey, man, aren't you gonna chug that shot?" I said, "No, I'm not gonna chug it." He says, "Dude, it's a shooter." I said, "It's sipping whiskey, son. You sip it because you want to taste it." The kid walked away shaking his head. He didn't get it.




I was sipping a 4 finger pour of Makers Mark, and had something similar happen. I ordered the 20'something kid a the same and proceeded to get him to "chug" it with me. After I finished my third glass and was getting picked up by my wife, I see the dude being held up by his bro,  spewing his guts all over the front porch of the bar. It was actually a classy joint, and the kids were dressed to impress obviously on the hunt. I walked out with a smile (laughing my ass of on the ride home) feeling I had won the day. ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 3, 2017)

AWP said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT I DON’T HAVE TIME FOR?!?!?!? WEAK-ASS POSTS LIKE THIS AND WHAT MONDAY POSTS BECAME!!!!!! GO OUT ON TOP OR ON YOUR OWN TERMS!!!!! BURN OUT THAN FADE AWAY!!!!!!!!!! YOU WANT TO THROW DOWN AND MAKE A RUN AT ME?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!11!!!! YOU WANT TO BE THE MAN, YOU GOTTA’ BEAT THE MAN AND SON, YOU WILL ALWAYS, AND I DO MEAN ALWAYS BE SECOND PLACE TO ME!!!!!! I AM THE ALPHA, THE OMEGA, LUKE, I AM YOUR FATHER, AND DON’T YOU EVER RAISE YOUR VOICE AGAINST ME!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 20...


 
you complete me.


----------



## CQB (Jan 4, 2017)

The final death of 2016 was Maria Careys' career.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 4, 2017)

CQB said:


> The final death of 2016 was Maria Careys' career.



Who, again?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 4, 2017)

CQB said:


> The final death of 2016 was Maria Careys' career.


Mariah Carey's career was dead 20 years ago.


----------



## CQB (Jan 5, 2017)

I hear ya guys, but apparently our Aussie gazillionaire James Packer didn't get the new until late in the day. I'm thinkin'...you have the money por quoi you hit on some overweight skank who tried to play you for a fool. Not with that family...they're a wee wiser than that. Wherever her technicians are who cause the NYE clusterfuck, I raise my glass to you, well done amigos, yours is a public service for the greater good.


----------

